# Lochkartenleser



## Licht9885 (11 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen nach langer Abwesenheit bräuchte ich mal wieder eure Hilfe zu dem Folgenden Problem 
und zwar muss ich ein Altes Lochkartenlesewerk auf S7 Umstellen.

nun zu meiner Frage wie bekomme ich die alten Lochkartenprogramme in meine rezeptverwaltung unter Wonderware
Abtippen der Programme scheidet aus da die Lochkarten immer wieder von Hand nachbearbeitet wurden daher stimmen die Lochkarten nicht mehr mit den ursprünglichen Abläufen die mal notiert wurden überein.

Meine Idee war den Lochkartenleser an eine Datenlogger zu hängen und die lochkarte quasi zu überspielen in digitalformat.
Ist sowas überhauptmöglich und wenn ja kennt einer ein Programm dafür


----------



## IBFS (11 August 2012)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> nun zu meiner Frage wie bekomme ich die alten Lochkartenprogramme in meine rezeptverwaltung unter Wonderware
> Abtippen der Programme scheidet aus da die Lochkarten immer wieder von Hand nachbearbeitet wurden daher stimmen
> die Lochkarten nicht mehr mit den ursprünglichen Abläufen die mal notiert wurden überein.
> 
> Meine Idee war den Lochkartenleser an eine Datenlogger zu hängen und die lochkarte quasi zu überspielen in digitalformat.



Was ist denn das für ein Unsinn - "Lochkarte quasi zu überspielen in digitalformat"  

Der Inhalt jeder Lochkarte muss einen strukturellen Inhalt haben:

Sind es:

Reine Parameter: Druck, Temperatur, Spannung, Zeiten

oder 

sind es Programmabläufe und Zeiten

oder, oder

Man nimmt doch nicht einfach einen Locher und locht los, also muss der Inhalt durch Worte und Zahlen als Text/Formel/Ablauf usw. darstellbar sein.

Falls es nur Parameter sind, dann geht es in der Tat mittels Rezepten.

Falls da noch irgendwelche Abläufe hinterlegt sind, muss man sich überlegen, wie verschieden Diese sind und ob man durch Parameterumschaltung einer größeren Schrittketten das Zenario geschlossen darstellen kann.

Wenn nicht, dann halt mehrere Schrittketten. (Ob man das alles ausschließlich mittels Wonderware machen kann, kann ich erst sehen, wenn du mehr Details lieferst.)

Also, lege die Lochkarten ganz weit weg und lasse dir lieber EXAKT erklären welche Programme aktuelle gebraucht werden.

Alles was sich halbwegs sinnvoll beschreiben lässt kann man auch programmieren  ;-)

Frank


----------



## Cassandra (11 August 2012)

Hallo Sebastian,

 Gibt es für Maschinen keinen Denkmalschutz?
 Warum soll die Maschine umgebaut werden?
 Funktioniert was nicht mehr?

 Irgendwie wirkt das auf mich, wie wenn jemand eine gute alte Dampflokomotive auf Diesel umrüsten will. 

 LG Cassandra


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2012)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Gibt es für Maschinen keinen Denkmalschutz?



Alte Maschinen und Denkmalschutz ist ein Spezialgebiet von mir, wo kann ich helfen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Man nimmt doch nicht einfach einen Locher und locht los, also muss der Inhalt durch Worte und Zahlen als Text/Formel/Ablauf usw. darstellbar sein.



Doch genauso hat das mal funktioniert.
Die simpelste Form waren wirklich manuelle Locher.

Und man kann durchaus Lochkarten "digitalisieren". Erstmal musst du rausbekommen, wie die Schnittstelle funktioniert. Üblich waren RS232, 20mA, Teletype (Fernschreiber) und viele herstellerspezifsche Arten.  
Bei RS232 und 20mA ist es kein Akt. Hierfür gibt es genügend Möglichkeiten den Datenverkehr auf dem PC mit zu protokollieren. Danach musst du dich halt mit den div. Softwareprotokollen rumschlagen. Da aber auf den Lochkarten nicht allzuviele Bytes codiert sind, kannst du wahrscheinlich schnell dahinterkommen. Evtl. gibt es ja vielleicht auch Beschreibungen oder Manuals zu den Geräten.

Gruß
Dieter.


----------



## IBFS (12 August 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Doch genauso hat das mal funktioniert.
> Die simpelste Form waren wirklich manuelle Locher.



Ich kenne Lochkarten von eigenem Erleben. Allerdings war das 1986/87. 

Klar ist auch, dass es automatische oder manuelle Methoden gab. 

Als automatische Methode gab es dann den Lochstreifen. Der konnte schon mal mehrere duzent Meter lang sein.

Die eigentliche Frage ist aber, welche Funktion welches Loch hatte bzw. welche Lochspur hatte.

Wenn aber klar ist, was darauf gespeichert ist, dann kann man daraus eine sinnvolle neue Struktur in S7/Wonderware bauen.

Wenn man erst ein Übersetzerprogramm schreiben will, muss man nachher immer noch die Daten aufbereiten. Das finde ich nicht effektiv.

Frank


----------



## mariob (12 August 2012)

Hallo,
mal so als Frage, über wieviele solcher Datenträger reden wir überhaupt?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Licht9885 (13 August 2012)

Hallo die Anlage soll bzw. Muss modernisiert werden da die Störungsanfälligkeit der Lochkartenleser immer höher wird die Anlage ist Baujahr 197?
es handelt sich um 8 Lochkarten wovon jede ein Programm ablaufen lässt was den Gerbprozess von Ledern steuert sprich Chemiezugabe wasserzugabe entlerrung usw. aufgebaut ist das alles ohne irgendeine art von SPS alles mit relais und Schützen die Lochkarten selber werden mit Microschaltern der Firma Honeywell ausgelesen und schalten dann je nach betätigung ein Relais das wiederum schaltet dann entweder ein Schütz oder direkt ein Ventil,
Also alles sehr alt.


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2012)

Du hast keinen Lochkartenleser, du hast ein Programm- / Nockenschaltwerk.
Also eigentlich nix anderes, als du in jeder (alten) Waschmaschine vorfindest.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (13 August 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du hast keinen Lochkartenleser, du hast ein Programm- / Nockenschaltwerk.
> Also eigentlich nix anderes, als du in jeder (alten) Waschmaschine vorfindest.





Licht9885 schrieb:


> ...es handelt sich um 8 Lochkarten wovon jede ein Programm ablaufen lässt ...



na, sag das doch gleich.  ;-)

Unter diesen neunen Gesichtpunkten hilft nur zu analysieren wann welche Ausgänge geschaltet werden .. SENSOR/AKTOR - ZEIT - DIAGRAMM.

Das machst du für alle 8 - Programme solange bis du dir gaaanz sicher bist, das richtig aus dem laufenden Prozess "abgelesen" zu haben.

Dann parallel eine SPS programmieren (LOGO wird wohl zu klein sein )  den alten Relais-Käse herausreißen und eine SPS einbauen.

Leider geht das Ganze aber nicht ohne FMEA und Gefährungsanalyse, denn es ist ja ein WESENTLICHER Umbau. Daher muss du das Ganze wie eine
Neumaschine betrachten. Ich denke daran gibt es keinen Vorbeikommen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Licht9885 (13 August 2012)

IBFS;398893
Leider geht das Ganze aber nicht ohne FMEA und Gefährungsanalyse schrieb:
			
		

> Das war mir auch schon klar
> 
> was währe den deiner Meinung nach das beste hatte vor eine S7 315 2DP/PN mit den dazugehörigen Ausgängen und eingängen zu verwenden und dies dann mit Intouch zu verbinden
> 
> oder kennt wer ne einfachere Lösung weil der Kunde möchte gerne das seine Betriebselektriker jederzeit auch ohne mich ne Störungssuche bzw. ne Rezeptveränderung machen können.


----------



## IBFS (13 August 2012)

@Licht9885

Die Frage ist nur, ob eine sog. Rezeptveränderung auch Veränderungen in der Reihenfolge der Schritte bedeuten oder eben nur Parameter und Zeiten.

Im Prinzip gibt es drei Möglichkeiten:

1.  zusätzlichen Panel (TP177B)  http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23901413

2. Rezepte in der SPS halten - da gab es irgendwo ein sehr gutes SIEMENS Sample

3. Rezepte im Intouch

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Leider geht das Ganze aber nicht ohne FMEA und Gefährungsanalyse, denn es ist ja ein WESENTLICHER Umbau. Daher muss du das Ganze wie eine
> Neumaschine betrachten. Ich denke daran gibt es keinen Vorbeikommen.



Ein reiner Steuerungstausch ist nicht zwingend bzw. sogar eher selten eine wesentliche Änderung.
Dadurch baust du keine neuen Risiken ein, neue Funktionalität muß auch nicht sein, schneller wird die Anlage auch nicht -> keine wesentliche Änderung.

Bei der genannten Anlage ist eher das biblische Baujahr das Problem.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (13 August 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein reiner Steuerungstausch ist nicht zwingend bzw. sogar eher selten eine wesentliche Änderung.
> Dadurch baust du keine neuen Risiken ein, neue Funktionalität muß auch nicht sein, schneller wird die Anlage auch nicht -> keine wesentliche Änderung.



Der Satz wäre selbst vor der neuen PL-Regelung kaum durchgegangen. 
Mit der jetzigen Klassifizierung ist der Aktoren/Antriebstrang neu zu betrachten.
In diese alte Gurke nur ein neues SPS-Herz einzupflanzen ohne Sicherheitsbetrachung/Einordnung hat ich für sehr gewagt.

Frank


----------



## Licht9885 (13 August 2012)

Da ja die gesamte Steuerung getauscht wird also sprich das einzigste was alt bleibt sind die schränke und die Verkabelung zu den Aktoren denke ich auch das wir alles komplett machen müssen Gefährdungsbeurteilung,Sicherheitsmatrix usw.

Mit den Rezepten hatte ich mir das so gedacht weil die Visu soll laut Vorgabe vom Kunden blöd bleiben, wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken kann 
sprich den eigentlichen Grundablauf als Instanz in der S7 zu machen und nur veränderbare werte wie Zeit und Füllmengen von der Visu vorzugeben also so das der Bediener die Möglichkeit hat das Standartprogramm laufen zu lassen oder im Service Modus die Werte zu verändern 
und dann mit neuen Werten die Anlage zu betreiben.

Oder habe ich grad ein Denkfehler drin


----------



## IBFS (13 August 2012)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> Mit den Rezepten hatte ich mir das so gedacht weil die Visu soll laut Vorgabe vom Kunden blöd bleiben, wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken kann
> sprich den eigentlichen Grundablauf als Instanz in der S7 zu machen und nur veränderbare werte wie Zeit und Füllmengen von der Visu vorzugeben also so das der Bediener die Möglichkeit hat das Standartprogramm laufen zu lassen oder im Service Modus die Werte zu verändern
> und dann mit neuen Werten die Anlage zu betreiben.
> 
> Oder habe ich grad ein Denkfehler drin



Sind denn vom Aufbau her (Schrittanzahl/Verzweigungen/angest. Aktoren) alle Schrittketten gleich aufgebaut und unterscheiden sich nur in Laufzeiten?

Wenn das klar ist, dann können wir weiterdenken.

frank


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Der Satz wäre selbst vor der neuen PL-Regelung kaum durchgegangen.
> Mit der jetzigen Klassifizierung ist der Aktoren/Antriebstrang neu zu betrachten.
> In diese alte Gurke nur ein neues SPS-Herz einzupflanzen ohne Sicherheitsbetrachung/Einordnung hat ich für sehr gewagt.



Doch der Satz geht durch und wurde uns auch von der BG bestätigt.
Läßt sich auch leicht erklären:
Die SPS oder auch die Relais-Steuerung hat im Normalfall keine Sicherheitsfunktion und geht von daher auch nicht in die Sicherbetrachtung ein.
Wenn durch den Austausch sich nicht wesentliche sonstige Bedingungen (Taktzeit, Funktionalität, sonstige neue Risiken) ändern, ist ein Steurungsaustausch / Modernisierung keine wesentliche Änderung.

Bei der alten Kiste, um die es hier geht, ist natürlich eine Betrachtung notwendig. Das bringt - wie geschrieben - schon das Alter mit sich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2012)

Wie gesagt beschäftige ich mich zu 90% mit Retrofit und sehe das wie Dieter,
den Tausch von Lochkarte auf SPS ist keine wesentliche Veränderung. 
Die Steuerung wird man hier eher als passives Element im Sinne der Sicherheits-
Technik sehen. 

Wenn der Safety jetzt mitlesen würde, könnte er das richtig stellen, aber der Topic
passt nicht zu seinen Interessengbiet.


----------



## IBFS (13 August 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn der Safety jetzt mitlesen würde, könnte er das richtig stellen, aber der Topic passt nicht zu seinen Interessengbiet.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde die PN eigentlich schon erfunden, oder?  

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde die PN eigentlich schon erfunden, oder?
> 
> Frank



Schreib ihn ml eine, er wird sich freuen...


----------



## Tommi (13 August 2012)

Hallo,

Safety würde sinngemäß das schreiben:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/54510-Umbau-Tafelschere?p=398126#post398126
(Bitte die "Tafelscherennorm" nicht beachten)

Also Betriebssicherheitsverordnung §7 und Anhang 1.

Im Anhang 1 wird z.B. ein Not-Halt gefordert. Gibt es den nicht, muss
man ihn nachrüsten und dann natürlich nach DIN EN ISO 13849.

Also wesentliche Änderung ja oder nein, eine Risikobeurteilung muss
man auf jeden Fall machen, die ohne wesentliche Änderung ist etwas
"gnädiger".

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Licht9885 (13 August 2012)

Alle Programme Bzw.Lochkarten haben im tieferen sinne die gleiche Funktion das einzigste was anders ist sind zeiten und teilweise Füllmengen von Chemie und wasser

zu der begutachtung und gefahrenanalyse kann ich nur eins sagen wir wollen das sowieso da es ja vom Kunden gefordert wurde weil die Anlage momentan über keine Notabschaltung usw. verfügt dieses wird alles mit Nachgerüstet 
(z.B. Not Halt, Einbinden externer Gefahrenmeldeanlage, Havarie/Leckagen Alarm Tanklager)

eigentlich ist das kein Retrofit mehr sondern eine Neuanlage wenn man das so sehen will ich tues es zumindestens


----------



## IBFS (13 August 2012)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> eigentlich ist das kein Retrofit mehr sondern eine Neuanlage wenn man das so sehen will ich tues es zumindestens



Na dann bitte aber auch gleich neue Schränke, sonst steht die Anlage die komplette Zeit des Umbaus sonst nur des Umklemmens.



Licht9885 schrieb:


> Alle Programme Bzw.Lochkarten haben im tieferen  sinne die gleiche Funktion das einzigste was anders ist sind zeiten und  teilweise Füllmengen von Chemie und wasser



Dann reicht ein Ablauf mit einer ensprechenden Anzahl von Parametern die man wunderbar in einem TP177B ablegen könnte.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 August 2012)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> ..oder kennt wer ne einfachere Lösung weil der  Kunde möchte gerne das seine Betriebselektriker jederzeit auch ohne mich  ne Störungssuche bzw. ne Rezeptveränderung machen können.


Dann  rüste die Steuerung doch erst einmal von der Version "Lochkarte V1970" auf "Kugelschrittschaltwerk V1980" hoch. Muß es denn wirklich gleich eine Rezepturverwaltung sein?


----------



## Licht9885 (15 August 2012)

Das möchte der Kunde nicht, der Kunde will eine Siemenssteuerung mit Rezepturverwaltung damit die anlage an das Hallennetzwerk angeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## IBFS (15 August 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dann  rüste die Steuerung doch erst einmal von der Version "Lochkarte V1970" auf "Kugelschrittschaltwerk V1980" hoch. Muß es denn wirklich gleich eine Rezepturverwaltung sein?





Licht9885 schrieb:


> Das möchte der Kunde nicht, der Kunde will eine Siemenssteuerung mit Rezepturverwaltung damit die anlage an das Hallennetzwerk angeschlossen werden kann.



Na Herr Licht9885, wir haben wohl den Witz nicht verstanden?     

Also, wie gesagt S7-CPU + EAs + TP177B, mehr braucht es nicht. 

Frank


----------



## Licht9885 (15 August 2012)

Ohh Sorry den Witz habe ich wirklich nicht verstanden ich glaube ich bin Urlaubsreif


----------

